# IPv6



## logifech (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Forum,
so da meine Serve rnun auch IPv6 unterstütze frage Ich mich, wie stelle ich meine Websites nun auch auf IPv6 um inklusive meine reigenen Nameserver die ich mit ISPconfig3 betreibe.

Zur Info:
OS: Debian 6

Edit:
Ich möchte IPv4 aber weiterhin nutzen für die dns server


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Mai 2012)

Für die IPV4 nutzt Du die A Records und für IPV6 die AAAA Records in den DNS Einstellungen von ISPConfig.
Einträge dürfen natürlich doppelt vorkommen.
Dann bei System Server IP die IPV6 hinzufügen und dann hast Du diese auch als Auswahl bei den Webseiten. So das du zu www.domain.tld oä jeweils eine IPV4 und eine IPV6 zuweisen kannst. 
Thats it 

Gruß Sven


----------



## logifech (20. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, muss ich die DNS Server nicht auf IPv6 umstellen bzw. die host namen??


----------



## logifech (20. Mai 2012)

und noch ne andere frage Wie muss ich bei Hetzner im Robot die Glue Records anpassen?


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Mai 2012)

Beispiel: Du hast die domain.tld welche Du verwaltest und die DNS Server sind dns1.domain.tld und dns2.domain.tld dann musst Du diese subdomains bei Glue Record eintragen und natürlich müssen eben diese Subdomaineinträge auch existieren. 

Beim DNS Server oder Hostnamen selber musst Du nichts anpassen.

Gruß Sven

//hier noch ne nette Erklärung zum Glue Record: http://www.portunity.de/hosting/wiki/Glue-Record


----------



## logifech (20. Mai 2012)

Ok alle skalr danke, habe die seite jetzt mal mit IPv6 test - web site reachability auf ipv6 getestet er zeigt abe rimmer an das er keinen AAAA record gefunden hat.. woran kann da sliegen??


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du das grade alles erst eingerichtet hast dauerts ja auch nen bissl. Beachte die TTL.
Du kannst allerdings mit dig direkt testen ob soweit alles sauber ist. Dig ist bei dnsutils dabei.

Gruß Sven


----------



## logifech (20. Mai 2012)

ok danke sven, mal ne ganz andere frage vielleicht kannst du mir helfen und zwar habe ich bei Hetzner ein /64 Ipv6 subnet wie berechne ich die ganzen anderen adressen?? habe bis he rnur die erste ip aus dem netz eingerichtet?


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Mai 2012)

Das :
Zusaetzliche IP-Adressen 
in Verbindung mit dem:
IPv6

sollte Aufschluss geben  

Ich verstehe eh nicht warum da für einen Server solche dicken Adressbereiche vergeben werden, da kann nen Bilderhoster jedem Pic eine eigene IP zuweisen....


Gruß Sven


----------



## Quest (21. Mai 2012)

Japp, wenn endlich mal die Anschlussanbieter (Mogelkom, Arcor, ...) ihren Kunden IPv6 Adressen geben, dann kanns richtig los gehen.

Ich klinke mich in diesen Thread mal mit einer anderen Frage ein.
Ist ja schön und gut, dass IPv6 mittlerweile von allen Diensten eines ISPC3-Servers unterstützt wird. Aber wie ist das mit OpenVZ?

Ich habe auf den Hardware-Nodes eig. grundsätzlich nur OpenVZ laufen (als vServer in ISP angelegt) und sowohl Panel- als auch die eigentlichen Hostingserver als VEs.
Wie kann ich nun den Containern 1+x IPv6 Adressen zuweisen?


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2012)

Zur Zeit kann man einem OpenVZ Container in ISPConfig noch keine weiteren IPv6 Adressen zuweisen, steht auf der ToDo Liste.


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Juni 2012)

Weil ich hier grade beim Rumlesen drüber stolpere,
das Wichtigste ist eigentlich das man im Host zusätzlich proxy_ndp aktiviert damit in den Containern ipv6 läuft.

Gruß Sven ... und ein schönes 2:0 gegen NL heute Abend 

//Edit: Das kommt davon wenn man nur halb liest... Du nutzt ja ispconf im Host. Hab jetzt an meine Conf gedacht. Openvz Host und Ispconfig in den Containern.


----------

